# Bud - black female short hair - Northeastern Ohio



## Annissa

Hi all,

Bud was adopted by a man in his mid-twenties because his girlfriend (my co-worker) had a cat. Since he and his girlfriend broke up, Bud has been living in a small cage in his mother's garage with no food or water. If we don't find a home for Bud soon, she will be sent to a farm to fend for herself. My co-worker is going to take the cat to live with her and her cat, Sebastion, until a new home can be found for Bud. She can't keep her because her apartment complex does not allow pets. They tolerate the one she's got, but she's not supposed to have him and he could be removed at any time (I'm trying to get her to move).

Bud will be a year old come Valentine's day and has not been spayed or declawed and she probably needs her shots. She is extremely friendly and grew up with another cat. She is black all over and has green eyes. I will try to post a pic later today if you are interested. I'm sure Bud will understand if you want to change her name.

I would be willing to drive Bud to a forever home in Ohio, western Pennsylvania, northwestern West Virginia, or southern Michigan.


----------



## Aonir

If you can give me a photo, I can post it on my web site for you.


----------



## Annissa

Thanks, Aonir. Elyse is going to go through her photographs today and try to find a good pic of Bud. She has two here at work, but they're not very good. It's hard to get a good picture of an all-black kitty. I'll post it tomorrow.

Thanks again!


----------



## Annissa

Here's some pictures of Bud.

This is Bud as a kitten.








This is about how big she is now.








Again, this is about how big she is now. She's a very tiny cat.


----------



## Aonir

Lo and behold
http://www.mysticalflame.com/rescue/featured/bud.html

Tell me if you want anything changed


----------



## Padunk

I tried to talk my girlfriend into adopting her, Anissa. She said no... and unfortunately, she's probably right. (I'm the voice of reason in the relationship except when it comes to cats, lol.)

I'm going to pass the word.


----------



## Annissa

Thank you, Aonir! The page looks excellent. And thank you especially for expanding the amount of real estate we can adopt her out to. Out of curiosity, how many animals have been adopted off your site?

Thanks for trying, Padunk. I'm serious when I say that I'll drive Bud to a new home, so long as it's not more than a day's drive away. Thank you for passing along her information.


----------



## faile

i don't suppose you could drive her to minneapolis? 

what's her personality? maybe, if she sounds perfect, i could talk someone into bringing me to meet you halfway or something.....that'd be a long drive though. but i bet i could. where are you?

i've decided i want to get another cat, maybe this is the perfect opportunity! tell me all about her.


----------



## Kitty

She is absolutely beautiful. I hope she finds a great forever home really soon.


----------



## Aonir

My Web sites still kinda new. Trying to get it out there and findable. It's in the 'blah' stage.. But I HAVE gotten visitors and people emailing me commenting on it


----------



## Annissa

Faile: that sounds like it might work. I'm near Cleveland, OH. I think the halfway point is Chicago. Still, that's an 8-hour drive one-way. Anyone interested in making a driving chain?

Elyse is writing up something on Bud's personality and what she likes. I'll post it later today.


----------



## Annissa

Here is the write-up on Bud's personality from Elyse. She writes:

"Bud is an affectionate, playful kitty, who really enjoys other's
company. She loves to sleep on people, sit in laps, and can climb
almost anywhere. It took her about a week to warm up to my other (much
larger) cat, but they soon became the best of friends, chasing each
other around the apartment, and frequently cuddling together. She has a
fascination with water, and loves to sit in empty bathtubs and sinks,
even if she gets a little wet. Bud's main diet has consisted of dry
Friskies (Ocean Fish flavor). One of the funniest things about her is
her love of people food. She has gobbled up black olives, popcorn,
bread, Doritos, and much more. You better keep a close eye on your meal
if Bud is around! I have watched some of her siblings grow up, and Bud
has remained tiny compared to them. Anyone would be lucky to have her
because she will make a wonderful friend!"

If you have specific questions, feel free to ask and I will answer them ASAP.


----------



## faile

well, i have to admit, i saw her picture and i fell in love. 
i will call around today and see if i can find someone to road trip with me! although, i think a chain might be the best thing, if we can find someone to do that.

so, it's 11-12 hours to cleveland from here, and i think about 7 to chicago.
well, i will make some calls to my car-owning friends. :wink: 

is it possible to have her tested for feline leuk before i get her? i don't want to have to drive all the way to find out i can't keep her. if she had it, it's possible my other kitty could get it too, right?


----------



## Ioana

I hope everything will turn out well! I will keep my fingers crossed so Faile can get her new baby


----------



## Annissa

I looked up maps on yahoo and see that it's only six hours to Chicago from here. Currently, Elyse is unable to drive, so we're trying to work out our weekend schedules. We're looking at February 28th to drive over. I know that's quite a ways away, so let me know if that's too long a wait for you and I'll see what I can do.

I can get Bud into the vet right away for the Feline leukemia test. No problem. In the meantime, she's inside and being well-fed.

Elyse is very excited about you taking Bud because she would like to hear about how she's doing in the future. And I know you'll keep us all apprised of her adventures. 

Do you think you'll keep her name or change it?

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!


----------



## faile

oh, wow, feburary? that is a ways away!! and here i was looking at next weekend! :lol: 

well, the sooner the better. i called a friend, and she'd said she'd probably be willing to drive, i'm thinking we'll probably go spend a day in chicago, get a hotel, and meet you the next day to get the cat and 
drive back. we were thinking the 30th would work well because that is her last day of her job, but i understand if you can't make it then.

and i'd probably change her name, i do like to pick names for my animals. :wink:


----------



## Annissa

The 30th is Elyse's birthday so she already has plans to meet up with family members that weekend. Perhaps the following weekend, weather permitting, of course?

I hate to make you wait so long after you've been so kind to adopt Bud.

I'd like to see the name changed. Naming any cat "Bud" just seems wrong. Do you have any names in mind or will you wait till you actually see her? I'm just curious.


----------



## faile

ok, i'll talk with steph about the weekend after. she's at work right now, i'll have to wait a bit.

after seeing how little she was, the first name that popped in my head was 'half-pint.' of course, maybe i will think of something else after i meet her.


----------



## Annissa

okiedoke.

I'm so excited about you taking her. Plus I get to meet someone from Cat Forum :!: I'll let you know how the feline leukemia test comes out when I get the results. It should be sometime next week.


----------



## faile

ok, sounds good!!

i'm so excited about getting her!!


----------



## Padunk

I'm jealous :wink: But happy to hear this nonetheless.


----------



## Aonir

Where exactly in Ohio do you live Annissa?


----------



## Annissa

Check your PMs, Aonir. I don't like to post exactly where I am online.


----------



## shlanon

Can you imagine if Bean posted exactly where HE was?! He'd wake up the next morning with Moby snatched away from him! :lol:


----------



## Jeanie

Faile, this is wonderful! I am full of envy too. :) Annissa and Aonir, you are angels!

Shlanon, as long as kittygirl is around, Bean should not sleep too soundly! :wink:


----------



## Annissa

Faile and I thought you would like to know that Bud was tested for FIV and Feline Leukemia and both tests came back negative. Physically, she is in good health. Currently, she has fleas, but Elyse and I have given her her first dose of Revolution flea treatment and she should be free of fleas when she goes to live with Faile and Cujo in February.


----------



## Jeanie

February is right around the corner, and we'll want to hear all about your meeting and how Bud settles in!  It's great to hear the test results are negative.


----------



## Ioana

That is wonderful news! Have a safe trip and we are looking forward to see how it goes


----------



## ForJazz

I was so excited to read this thread! I immediately started thinking of friends who live in that area -- that kitty is gorgeous. She reminds me of a cat named Angel who I almost got, and still regret NOT getting. I was even going to offer to be part of a driving chain -- I live in Wisconsin. But it looks like you figured it out.  You two are wonderful and I can't wait to hear how everything goes.


----------



## faile

bud is now with me, hiding under my bathtub. :wink: she's pretty freaked out, tomorrow i am going to pick up some feliway and see if that helps. she spent most of the ride home sleeping in my lap, i even got some head rubs and a little purring out of her. 

it seems cujo missed me a lot the weekend i was gone, apparently he gave my bf no end of trouble. he's not even really interested in the bathroom where bud is, but maybe thats just cause he's happier to see me.he's acting a little crazy too, though.

i'll keep everyone posted on their progress... and in the mean time, i have no idea what to re-name bud. suggestions?


----------



## ForJazz

Jazz.  She reminds me a lot of Jazz -- scared at first and beautiful, and a happy ending to what could have been sad story. And Jazz used to be the same way for car rides -- laying right in my lap the whole time. 

I'm not great at naming cats unless I see them. But I'll toss a few out. I dunno if you're going for pretty or cute names. Sheba, Ashe, Annie (rescued orphan) Venus, Jupiter, Cleo, Azrael, Phoebe, Pelusa, (ball of fur in Spanish) Velvet, Raven, Poe, (Edgar Allen -- as in the poem about the black raven)....sorry I'm not great at this. I'm just so excited for you.


----------



## faile

well, so far there's been some major hissage coming from under the door... she seems to not like cujo sniffing around. she hasn't eaten anything since i've had her, so i gave her some wet food, i think she was eating that.

so far names i've been tossing around: half-pint, isis, persephone, obsidian, willow....


----------



## faile

ok, she has eaten and used the box. she's very confused i think, me and my bf were in the bathroom with herand she was head rubbing us but at the same time hissing and growling. she's still hissing and growling under the door at cujo.


----------



## Annissa

Awww. Poor Bud. I missed her while I was driving home. I'm glad you guys made it home ok.

Elyse and I were talking right before we met up and I said that Lily would be a nice name for her. We'd been listening to The Secret Garden on the way to Chicago.  Bud is so small and delicate. Some of my favorite names for girl kitties is Asuka (pronounced OSK-ah) and Rei (both from Evangelion). I also like Ayesha. I like Willow, but I also like Cordelia. 

It sounds like she's reacting to Cujo the same way she reacted to Elyse's Sebastian. But they were good friends within three days. I hope it happens as quickly for you.


----------



## ForJazz

faile said:


> well, so far there's been some major hissage coming from under the door... she seems to not like cujo sniffing around. she hasn't eaten anything since i've had her, so i gave her some wet food, i think she was eating that.
> 
> so far names i've been tossing around: half-pint, isis, persephone, obsidian, willow....


I love the names Isis and Willow for her. I knew a black cat named Willow -- she had half of her ear cut off because she was a feral cat originally. She was so sweet. And those two are names that you could actually *call* her, you know? But if you plan on calling her "baby or sweetie or kitty" most of the time, then a longer name doesn't really matter.


----------



## Padunk

Maybe you could go with a theme with Bud's new name? Perhaps the name of another St Bernard from a movie? (not Beethoven..) or another rabid animal from a movie? :wink:


----------



## faile

we figured it out! her name is going to be (drumroll please)............................. kat!

she's named after kat bjelland of 'babes in toyland' fame. if you don't know, babes in toyland was an all girl punk band fronted by a tiny little lady with a big growly voice (kat). 
my bf and i were commenting on how such scary growly noises could come from such a sweet little face, and he said "she sounds like kat bjelland!" we both agreed it was perfect.

i'll see if i can find some samples of the music, but i have to go to work now.


----------



## Mike

And so it came to pass that Bud became known as Kat.

What a neat story this has been to follow. I am glad to have seen how everything came together the way it did. Since I drove almost 500 miles to get Angel, I can relate to some of your own journey.

Congratulations on your newest baby.

Mike


----------



## ForJazz

Kat is great! Babes in Toyland is also a very very old musical that I loved when I was a child. I am guessing the musical was around before the punk band.


----------



## Jeanie

This is my day for good news! I'm so pleased that you and Kat have already bonded! I'm sure she'll soon make friends with Cujo. I can hear you calling them now, ""Kee kee Cujo, kee kee Kat!"  It makes sense. What a wonderful story. Keep us updated on the friendship as it develops, ok?


----------



## PrincessClaire

I am so glad everything worked out


----------



## Annissa

Elyse and I were talking a little while ago after we read that Bud's name is now Kat. We both like it and think it's an appropriate name. She really does sound ferocious! How are she and Cujo getting along?


----------



## faile

she hasn't met cujo face to face yet, she's still pretty hissy at him from under the door. she's doing a lot better with us though, she's been coming out to meet us and jumping in our laps for rubs and playing a little bit. she's going for her shots today, i am going to have the vet clip her nails and then i think tomorrow i will let her out to explore the rest of the apartment. i don't want her to have that sharp of claws when she and cujo meet, just in case!


----------



## Annissa

She really is a lovey-dovey cat. While we were waiting for you, she was trying to love me up and she'd only known me for a couple hours. When she was reintroduced to Sebastian, she didn't try to claw him or anything. She just hissed at him a lot. But who knows? Anything could happen. I think it's wise to have her claws trimmed.

I keep coming back to this thread hoping she and Cujo have made friends. I'm so excited for that to happen!


----------



## faile

well, we just got back from the vet. she was such a good girl! she got her shots and didn't make a sound. she weighs 7.2 pounds and is worm free. yay! but the doctor said we should still keep them seperated in case she is incubating something. poor cujo, he is so desperate to meet her! today i gave them their wet food like usual, i put them on either side of the door and they ate together for the first time. usually she just hissed till cujo finished and left, but today she ate with him right there. yay!


----------



## Jeanie

Sounds good! This is so exciting.


----------



## ForJazz

I can't wait to see those two curled up together! I swear Cujo is one of my top two favorite cats on this board -- and I too fell in love with Kat when I saw her. I love this story!


----------



## faile

aww, thank you!! he's blushing.


----------



## Annissa

I love Cujo's face. Especially in your avatar. I'm so looking forward to more pictures! Kat's gained weight since we took her to the vet. She was just over six pounds when we had her weighed last month.


----------



## faile

she's been eating like a little piggie, too.


----------



## faile

well, today we let them be out in the apartment together. she does ok unless cujo gets too close, then she hisses and growls and sometimes swats. but then sometimes they'll chill out and lay around, although never too close.


----------



## Jeanie

It sounds as if she's beginning to trust. That's great.


----------



## wookie130

What a great story!!! I'm sure Cujo and Kat will become great buddies...the older male-younger female thing tends to be a good match most of the time. It's so good to know that people are willing to "go the distance" for little kitties in need!


----------



## faile

well, she's slowly getting less hostile towards him, but i think cujo gets frusterated with her hissing all the time.

i have a new problem now: i free feed them dry food, but she's such a little piggy, she eats all her food and then finishes his!! i don't know how such a little kitty can eat all that food. :lol: looks like i'm going to have to start doing scheduled feeding.


----------



## Jeanie

Cujo is either a real gentleman or a nibbler! When my son first brought his Golden Retriever over to play in our fenced-in yard, Casey (GT) would gobble his food and then take Beethoven's also. Beethoven (Collie) is a slow eater, but eats a lot. He finally got tired of it and put Casey in his place. Now Casey doesn't bother Beethoven's food at all, because Beethoven is definitely the Alpha dog. It's his house! Still, they run and play together every Sunday.  

Cujo might not be as territorial, but I think he'll get tired of little Kat pigging out from his dish! He might feel protective also, because she's so little in comparison. Free feeding is so much easier. I wish you luck.  

You know, if Cujo ever hissed at her, she'd probably jump out of her fur!  She's smaller, so I think she feels she has to assert herself until she can trust Cujo completely.


----------



## Annissa

I just wanted to say that I love hearing updates on how the introduction is going. I'm just waiting for the day when you say they've become good friends.


----------



## Lilly

I am so happy for you guys!


----------



## faile

so today, i was watching tv with both kitties, when i looked over and saw kat cleaning cujo's head for him. then cujo used her butt for a pillow. i think they have become friends!


----------



## Annissa

This made me so happy! I can't stop smiling. I have to go tell Elyse now.


----------



## ForJazz

Yay! I knew they would like each other.


----------



## Padunk

I hope they become very close buds.  It makes it more fun for you, lol.


----------



## Jeanie

That's great! They'll enjoy each other's company.


----------

